# Philly, Chester area subs needed



## ynvvbr (Aug 13, 2005)

Hey Folks,

looking for some subs in these areas. Let me know who is intrested

Thanks,

Mike


----------



## tbone (Oct 7, 2005)

I live in levittown pa looking for sub work , I have 97 dodge 4x4 with meyers plow and 98 jcb backhoe looking for work.:


----------



## ynvvbr (Aug 13, 2005)

tbone, post your information. I have a good site there in Levitttown. It would save me from having to send my guys to do it.

Post your info here and I'll get a hold of you


----------



## tbone (Oct 7, 2005)

ynvvbr you can reach me at 215-269- 7974.


----------



## drafto (Dec 30, 2003)

Mike,

I am out of North Wilmington, Chester is 2 minutes away. I am interested if you have anyhthing. I have all my own equipment and insurance. 

Dan


----------



## ynvvbr (Aug 13, 2005)

Dan,

give me your info, we had to add 10 sites in Chester. I'll get a hold of you tomoorw.

Mike


----------



## drafto (Dec 30, 2003)

Mike - Business is 302-793-3432 and cell is 302-275-1646.

Dan


----------



## ynvvbr (Aug 13, 2005)

Dan, gave ya a call, give me a shout I have that work available and can hook you up with a guy down there doing most of Chester for us.


----------



## mainstreetfence (Nov 9, 2005)

*Philadelphia northern suburbs*

Mike, we are possibly looking to pick up additional work. If you need support please contact us.
Thanks, Rick


----------



## snoopy11577 (Dec 15, 2004)

*Philadelphia Area*

*Hey everybody in Philadelphia and surrounding area's anything I can do to help. I guess thats why it's called the city of brotherly love I have 2 trucks with plows and salt spreaders and 2 push snow blowers and 1 ride on tractor with a snow blower. I also have FLATBED towing for any breakdowns. I know how hard it is to get towed with a plow on the truck.
Chris 
C & J Transport & Recovery
(215) 768-0479
President B.A.C.A. Philadelphia,Pa
Bikers Against Child Abuse
Nextel Direct Connect # 168*136442*2
2003 F-150 Supercrew 4x4 W/ Plow & Spreader 
2002 F-250 Superduty 4x4 W/ Plow & Spreader 
2 Craftsman Push Snow blowers:
1 Ride on Craftsman Snow Blower:
7 Snow Shovels
__________________
C & J Transport & Recovery *


----------

